# 12x vs 10x



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I’m buying my brother in-law his first/only set of binoculars for Christmas, so he needs a “do everything” binocular. I’ll also get him a tripod for the binos, my sister will get him the harness. 

I know if I had to pick one optic I’d go with the 12x but not sure how he’ll do with them as he’s not accustom to using binoculars and might not be able to stabilize as easy.

any feedback will be helpful.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Majority use 10's for a reason they are more user friendly and the wider field of view makes it easier to find your target.

Personally I use 8's because they are easier to free hand and swap to my spotter when/if I need enhanced details.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get the 10x and forget the tripod.

The only time that I felt like I needed more power was on my coues deer hunt and there 15x is the norm


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Speaking for myself, a tripod is usually the first thing that gets pulled out of my pack. I rarely bring it unless I'm planning on sitting in one or two locations all day, gridding some ridge. 12X would be a little too shakey for me, and as mentioned, it will have a lower FOV. Not all glassing is done at the next ridge over. ill glass up close too, quite often infact.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

10x

You can spot moving animals from a long distance, bedded or still animals from moderate distances and still be able to focus on close objects without being too shaky.

You don’t need a tripod for 10x bino glassing. It’s pretty easy to get your elbows on your knees for stability. I actually use my shooting sticks as a support if I’m glassing far away to help with stability.

Spend the money on a decent harness for the binos instead of the tripod.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

All good information gentlemen, you’ve definitely made me reconsider. I’ve always ran with 12’s but maybe I myself should make the switch!

Kinekilla, what do you consider moderate range?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is all just personal preference. It also depends on the type of hunting and your environs you plan to be hunting. Is it mostly closer quarters with not a ton of visibility? 12x aren't really needed. Is it wide open big country where he's going to be looking a mile away? 10x might be a little under-gunned. 

If I did not carry a spotting scope with me, I would want 12x over 10x, personally. But I don't need the extra bulk and weight of 12x since I already do that with the spotter, so 10x works way better for me. 

12x on a tripod is a pretty sweet glassing setup if that is going to be the only thing you have.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> Spend the money on a decent harness for the binos instead of the tripod.


+1

You can get by on a $50 tripod from sportsmans that you might not use very often, but a bino harness you'll use all the time. There's several options out there at varying prices, but the point is, you'll be wearing your binos all day so make it comfortable. I've worn heavy bino's all day, and it becomes really irritating. I found myself looking for a better carrying solution pretty quickly.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> 12x on a tripod is a pretty sweet glassing setup if that is going to be the only thing you have.


^^THIS^^

If at all possible and I can leave the spotter at home, I'd rather use bino's on a tripod.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use 12X coming from 7X. It does not seem too bad to steady them while still hunting. If I'm trying to pick apart a hillside a tripod really helps. If I really need to see if that is a tiny spike deer I can always drag out the 20 - 65 spotter.
I don't remember the numbers but the FOV between 10X42 and 12X50 didn't seem that great.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

gdog said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> > 12x on a tripod is a pretty sweet glassing setup if that is going to be the only thing you have.
> ...


This was my thinking as well, the guy doesn't have anything else, might be the best option for him.

Have any of you guys ran the Vortex guide bino pack?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

gdog said:


> If at all possible and I can leave the spotter at home, I'd rather use bino's on a tripod.


As spotting goes, I have to agree. I can stick my face into a set of bino's for a lot longer then i can squint through a spotter. I have a pair of El cheapo 15X70 porro prisms for that though. Great in grey light, but heavy to lug around in my pack all day.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Kinekilla, what do you consider moderate range?


I've found that I can put horns on deer sized game with by 10x42 Bushnell Legend HD binos at well over 500yds.

I don't take shots that far but if I spot something needing to be shot, I just sneak closer first.

I can spot deer if they're feeding or in an open patch at distances way farther than I'd shoot so I haven't felt the need to move to a higher magnification.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> This is all just personal preference. It also depends on the type of hunting and your environs you plan to be hunting. Is it mostly closer quarters with not a ton of visibility? 12x aren't really needed. Is it wide open big country where he's going to be looking a mile away? 10x might be a little under-gunned.
> 
> If I did not carry a spotting scope with me, I would want 12x over 10x, personally. But I don't need the extra bulk and weight of 12x since I already do that with the spotter, so 10x works way better for me.
> 
> 12x on a tripod is a pretty sweet glassing setup if that is going to be the only thing you have.


We hunt Fishlake unit mostly, so it all depends on if we're hunting up off of Gooseberry or if we're on the thousand lakes side of the unit so really it's a bit of both


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only time that I felt that I needed more magnification than 10x was when I was on my coues deer hunt in Arizona. There we were glassing 1000 yards + and while I could see the deer I had no idea if they were bucks or not, even my partner just how big they were and he was using 15x Swarovski's. But that is when we pulled out the spotter.

For most of Utah I think 10x is fine. As far as holding higher magnification ones steady, it just takes practice. But a tripod or even a shooting stick helps

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a recent convert to glassing with binos and a tripod. It's game changing. Do it. I have a pair of 10x Zeiss Conquest. I used them this year and spotted my buck a little over mile away--Hiked over there and shot him. My tripod weighs 3 pounds, which I admit is a little heavy, but it only cost 30 bucks used on KSL.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

AF CYN said:


> I'm a recent convert to glassing with binos and a tripod. It's game changing. Do it. I have a pair of 10x Zeiss Conquest. I used them this year and spotted my buck a little over mile away--Hiked over there and shot him. My tripod weighs 3 pounds, which I admit is a little heavy, but it only cost 30 bucks used on KSL.


We're you able to see it's rack from a mile away?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im a 12s guy I guess. Think it depends on what style of hunting you want to do. I like the 12s and my light slik 624 tripod as not too much weight. You can get use to steadying the 12s freehand by holding them differently like me grabbing my hat bill at same time etc. And they work nice on a tripod. To me its a nice 1 size does all type deal. I have a spotter but mainly use that from a trailhead / truck etc.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> We're you able to see it's rack from a mile away?


I think so. I was watching a bunch of does and then I saw something briefly in the sunlight that I was confident was antlers. I admit I wasn't sure, but I was confident enough to hike over there and check it out. If it had been a bigger buck, I'm certain I could have confirmed antlers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen one buck in my life that was over 3/4's mile away that I could see antlers with the naked eye. There were two bucks standing together and the smaller one was a 24" 4x4. I had that 4x4 in my sights at 75 yards but the bigger one was no where to be found. I know for a fact that the smaller one was 24" since when he ran off another hunter shot him. I looked for that bigger buck for 3 days along with another hunter who had a DH tag who had been chasing him for 3 seasons. 

When I put the 10x binoculars on that bigger buck he looked huge, and he was. 

But as for knowing a buck from a doe, if you can see their foreheads look for that black diamond above their eyes then look for tree branches. You can see that black forehead from a long way off.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Critter said:


> I've seen one buck in my life that was over 3/4's mile away that I could see antlers with the naked eye. There were two bucks standing together and the smaller one was a 24" 4x4. I had that 4x4 in my sights at 75 yards but the bigger one was no where to be found. I know for a fact that the smaller one was 24" since when he ran off another hunter shot him. I looked for that bigger buck for 3 days along with another hunter who had a DH tag who had been chasing him for 3 seasons.
> 
> When I put the 10x binoculars on that bigger buck he looked huge, and he was.
> 
> But as for knowing a buck from a doe, if you can see their foreheads look for that black diamond above their eyes then look for tree branches. You can see that black forehead from a long way off.


That's pretty awesome, if you had to wager a guess, how big would you say the other one was?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Do you guys think the Vipers are worth the extra money or do you think diamondbacks are fine? I’ll be taking advantage of their military discount which I believe is 40% off if memory serves


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> That's pretty awesome, if you had to wager a guess, how big would you say the other one was?


I'd say that width wise he was pushing 40" tall and heavy.

I still think about him when I go past that spot where I first saw him at, I just shake my head and keep on going.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Critter said:


> Bill_The_Butcher said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty awesome, if you had to wager a guess, how big would you say the other one was?
> ...


Dang, he was definitely a bruiser. Those are the types of bucks you'll think about on your death bed


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Do you guys think the Vipers are worth the extra money or do you think diamondbacks are fine? I'll be taking advantage of their military discount which I believe is 40% off if memory serves


The Vipers are absolutely better than the Diamondbacks. Just like the Razor is better than the Viper. Whether it is "worth it" is entirely dependent upon your pocket book. Buy the very best you can afford. It will be worth it.

One word of caution on Vortex and their discount: if you buy off their website, they mark their products up well above what their authorized dealers will sell the same product for. So, a 40% discount online through Vortex may not be the greatest deal you can get. Many of their dealers will offer military discounts as well. As an example, Vortex online for the Diamondbacks 10x42 cost $279.99. At Sportsman's Warehouse they are $229.99. 40% still makes online cheaper, but if Sportys gives a military discount, they might be the way to go. Do your homework and you may save some extra cash.

Lastly, call Kent's in Tremonton and see what they have and how much they'd charge. I was shocked at that little grocery store and what they have with Vortex!


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I was on the Vortex website trying to buy a set of binoculars and it won’t let me. It says it can’t be purchased on the website and asks if I want to find a place near me to buy them. Can I not buy them directly from Vortex?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought you could, but I’ve never tried.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most manufacturers won't sell off of their websites, usually it is a agreement with their distributors. 

Check out Al's Sporting Goods if you are close to one of their stores in Logan, or Orem. I'm not sure if they have others. Or check out their website.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Id also look at those new leopolds. They are pretty dang amazing. I think better than vipers and around same cost. Just my opinion though others might say differently. Im gonna buy a set of 10s in Leopold. Yes i do run mainly my 12s all around for rifle. But for archery I want a set of 10s. I have 8s in vipers but those leopolds are alot clearer to my eye.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Aznative said:


> Id also look at those new leupolds. They are pretty dang amazing. I think better than vipers and around same cost. Just my opinion though others might say differently.


What model?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > Id also look at those new leupolds. They are pretty dang amazing. I think better than vipers and around same cost. Just my opinion though others might say differently.
> ...


Sorry they are the bx-4s. They might be about 80 bucks more than vipers but usually can find cheaper on optics planet or BnH video etc.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a pair of Leupold Cascades 10x42's that were just as clear as the Cabela's brand 10x42's and my brother in law actually preferred my Leupold's over his Cabelas.

Sadly I sent them in for a minor repair to tighten up the pivot point and they sent me a new pair of BX-2 Acadia's which are also a good pair.

For good prices check out Camera Land

https://cameralandny.com/

Also if you don't mind getting a refurbished Vortex here is a site for them.

https://aaoptics.com/


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Critter said:


> I had a pair of Leupold Cascades 10x42's that were just as clear as the Cabela's brand 10x42's and my brother in law actually preferred my Leupold's over his Cabelas.
> 
> Sadly I sent them in for a minor repair to tighten up the pivot point and they sent me a new pair of BX-2 Acadia's which are also a good pair.
> 
> ...


Good on ya Critter, $400 for the viper 12x50's ain't bad!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I run with 12x bino's as I find 10x just don't quite cut it when trying to judge antlers. This elk hunt I was very glad I had my 12's as I was having a hard enough time trying to judge a bull at 200 yards as he moved through the oak in the shadows of a North facing slope, my buddy's with there 10x could hardly see him let alone tell how big he was. 

Same hunt we were setting on a drill platform glassing 500 or so yards away on the other ridge and the 10x guys were having a hard time judging were I was counting points with the 12x. Now if your a see horns and shoot kind of guy like I am this might not matter until you draw that one good tag where you want to shoot a big one.

I have no problem steadying the 12x bino's, I think the whole shaky deal with 12x optics is an internet wives tail just like all the other ones guys buy into.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> I run with 12x bino's as I find 10x just don't quite cut it when trying to judge antlers. This elk hunt I was very glad I had my 12's as I was having a hard enough time trying to judge a bull at 200 yards as he moved through the oak in the shadows of a North facing slope, my buddy's with there 10x could hardly see him let alone tell how big he was.
> 
> Same hunt we were setting on a drill platform glassing 500 or so yards away on the other ridge and the 10x guys were having a hard time judging were I was counting points with the 12x. Now if your a see horns and shoot kind of guy like I am this might not matter until you draw that one good tag where you want to shoot a big one.
> 
> I have no problem steadying the 12x bino's, I think the whole shaky deal with 12x optics is an internet wives tail just like all the other ones guys buy into.


Couldn't agree more, I've personally ran both and have both but always of for my 12's.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For years I used a pair of 12x25's and had no problem keeping them steady, I also have a pair of 15x56 that I use quite often without a tripod. Most of it is learning how to steady them when you are using them offhand.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

12's can be pretty tough to use off hand. I like my binos to be for quick spotting. Then I use a spotting scope to grid or judge antlers


----------

